# Signalaustausch Profibus / Profinet



## chipchap (19 Februar 2016)

Moin Moin, ich hab da eine Frage in Sachen Signalaustuasch von mehreren geräten die an einem Netz hängen.
Ist es so das der Unterschied zwischen Profibus und Profinet der ist, das bei Profinet eine IP Adresse vergeben wird und beim Profibus eine feste Ziffer ( z.B.: 5 )?
Dann möchte ich mehrere Signale austauschen. Sagen wir ich habe 3x10 Blöcke also W1-10 / U 1-10 / G1-10. Nur so als Beispiel.
Diese Daten  möchte ich dann hin und her schicken oder nur von A nach B übertragen. 

Kann ich da einfach die PUZ / GET Geschichte einsetzen? Da müßte ich aber dann für jedes Signal einen Baustein nehmen, oder?

Wie genau wird das mit Profibus und Profinet gemacht?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (19 Februar 2016)

Put/Get hat nichts mit Profinet zu tun, das Protokoll das Put/Get verwendet kann über diverse andere Transportebenen übertragen werden, beispielsweise Ethernet, Profibus oder MPI.

Bei Profinet ist letztendlich nur der Gerätename relevant.


----------



## chipchap (20 Februar 2016)

Und wie sag ich ihm dann welche Datensätze er zur Anlage zur CPU oder anders herum senden soll. Dazu brauch ich doch bestimmt auch einen Baustein?



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blockmove (20 Februar 2016)

Wenn du Profinet verwendest, dann ist auch I-Device eine nette Geschichte.
Du brauchst dafür keiner keinerlei Bausteine. Die Konfiguration findet im Hardwaremanager statt.
Di Kommunikation erfolgt dann über E/A-Adressen.
Nachteil ist allerdings, dass du beim Vergrößern oder Verkleinern des Datenbereichs einen AG-Stopp brauchst.
Ich verwende I-Device in der Zwischenzeit sehr gerne, wenn nur ein paar Daten zwischen 2-3 Stationen ausgetauscht werden müssen.

PUT und GET war noch nie so mein Ding. Es ist zwar die einfachste Möglichkeit, aber auch die undurchsichtigste.
Du schreibst mit PUT in eine fremde SPS ohne dass die Station was mitbekommt.
Wenn hier einer in eine falsche Station oder in einen falschen Bereich schreibt, dann ist die Fehlersuche sehr, sehr interessant.
Bei mir stehen diese Bausteine auf der Blacklist.
Üblicherweise nutzen wir AG-Send und AG-Receive zum Datenaustausch. Hier gibt es klare Schnittstellen und bei der Fehlersuche kannst du gezielt auf beiden Seiten die Kommunikation testen bzw. unterbrechen.
Noch ein kleiner Tipp zur Kommunikation:
Wir setzen vor die eigentlichen Nutzdaten immer einen Header mit MaschinenNr und Zeitstempel (Min und Sek).
Beides werten wir aus. Damit lassen sich Kommunikationsfehler oder auch Fehlkonfigurationen leichter finden.
Ausserdem verwenden wir eindeutige TSAP-Bezeichnungen beim Anlegen der Verbindungen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## chipchap (20 Februar 2016)

Danke Blockmove. Das ist sehr gut beschrieben. Kannst du mir sagen wo ich Unterlagen bzw. eine Anleitung dazu finde? Ich habe in der Richtung noch keine Erfahrung. Habe 2 Seiten im Internet gefunden, unter anderem auch bei Siemens. Konnte noch nicht reinschauen. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blockmove (20 Februar 2016)

chipchap schrieb:


> Kannst du mir sagen wo ich Unterlagen bzw. eine Anleitung dazu finde?



Einen Einstieg findest du hier:


https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/document/47885440/wie-projektieren-sie-eine-iso-on-tcp-verbindung-f%C3%BCr-den-datenaustausch-zwischen-s7-300-und-oder-s7-400-%C3%BCber-industrial-ethernet-cps?dti=0&lc=de-WW

Zu I-Device hab ich nix zur Hand.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## chipchap (20 Februar 2016)

Danke Die. Werd es heute Abend anfangen zu studieren[emoji106]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## PN/DP (20 Februar 2016)

Ob eine Antwort zu Deinem Problem passt hängt "wie immer" sehr davon ab, was für SPS-Hardware Du benutzt. Das "Wie" unterscheidet sich z.B. sehr stark, je nachdem ob Du über eine in der CPU integrierte Schnittstelle oder über einen CP kommunizierst. Was für Hardware hast Du?

Harald


----------



## chipchap (20 Februar 2016)

Hallo Harsld. Ich kann es noch nicht sagen. Habe das Programm noch nicht gesehen. Welche Unterschiede gibt es? 
Der Link im Beitrag vorher lässt sich nicht öffnen.
Gibt es irgendwo Beispiele für verschiedene CPU's?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## PN/DP (20 Februar 2016)

Oh, das gibt gefühlt 100 verschiedene Möglichkeiten per Ethernet oder Profibus mit anderen Netz-Teilnehmern zu kommunizieren. Manchmal braucht man keine Bausteine aufrufen, manchmal muß ein bestimmter von vielleicht 20 verschiedenen Bausteinen benutzt werden. Wer schreibt nun für Dich den alle Möglichkeiten aufzählenden Forums-Beitrag? 

Zumindest für Ethernet und PROFINET und PROFINET-IO I-Device findest Du hier sehr viele Beschreibungen und Beispielprogramme
FAQ: Linkliste SIMATIC-Kommunikation über Ethernet
Schau Dir vor allem das Handbuch CPU-CPU Kommunikation mit SIMATIC Controllern (Kompendium) an.
Wie man PROFINET-IO I-Devices und PROFIBUS-DP I-Slaves projektiert kommt in dem Kompendium etwas kurz, das wird sehr erschöpfend erklärt im Handbuch
Hardware konfigurieren und Verbindungen projektieren mit STEP 7 V5.5

Für Profibus gibt es auf der Siemens Online Support Seite ebenfalls viele Beispiele. Schau Dir zunächst mal diese an:
CPU als DP-Slave (I-Slave) an CPU-integrierter Schnittstelle
DP-Slaves an CP342-5

Falls Du das nun auch noch alles für TIA statt Step7 classic erklärt haben willst - da muß ich passen. Da wühle Dich bitte selber durch die einschlägigen Handbücher.


PS: Der Link von Blockmove geht auf diesen Beitrag:
Wie projektieren Sie eine ISO-on-TCP-Verbindung für den Datenaustausch zwischen S7-300 und/oder S7-400 über Industrial Ethernet CPs?

Harald


----------

